

Automation with pre-commit hooks - mokagio
http://www.mokacoding.com/blog/pre-commit-hooks/

======
kolev
You can instead extend Overcommit [0] or pre-commit [1].

[0]
[https://github.com/brigade/overcommit](https://github.com/brigade/overcommit)

[1] [http://pre-commit.com/](http://pre-commit.com/)

